# Carpet Python Identification



## Pixelboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all, I rescued a python from a Warwick Qld city street. And I need to know if it occurs naturally around this area before I release it into a nearby forest. As it could possibly belong to someone, and is naturally occurring elsewhere. Its temperament would suggest very little, if any human contact. Its only 3 feet in length, so I'm assuming it has juvenile markings. Be a great help if someone can positively ID this species and let me know its distribution. Thx.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 6, 2012)

Looks like a Jungle.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

its a black and white jungle IMO... I would assume its someones pet as they are from up further in qld.


----------



## Pixelboy (Mar 6, 2012)

Is there a possibility it could be a "Morelia spilota mcdowelli" as I have seen pictures of this species with similar markings, and they occur through this area, although I can't say I have ever seen one in the wild here. ​


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

and its lack of people skills are pretty normal for a jungle...



Pixelboy said:


> Is there a possibility it could be a "Morelia spilota mcdowelli" as I have seen pictures of this species with similar markings, and they occur through this area, although I can't say I have ever seen one in the wild here. ​



i wouldnt think so.

black and white jungle - Google Search


----------



## Scleropages (Mar 6, 2012)

_Morelia s. cheynei_ going by color / head shape and the fact I keep and breed both _Morelia s. cheynei _and _Morelia s. McDowelli.

_Head shape screams Jungle to me, most 3 foot jungles are snappy


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm on tapatalk, otherwise the new facepalm icon would be here........


----------



## PimmsPythons (Mar 6, 2012)

its a jungle. ask around if anyone is missing a julatten.


----------



## Khagan (Mar 6, 2012)

The only problem is, being a very nice looking jungle at that, now that you have posted up a pic of it and pretty much where it was found it'd be hard to find the legit owner if it's someones pet as anyone could just reuse the info you posted.


----------



## 12-08-67 (Mar 6, 2012)

Very pretty snake to come across, hope you find a good outcome with either release or rehome


----------



## freaky-mastechef (Mar 6, 2012)

most people have pictures of their pet, ask to see one from who ever come and claim it.


----------



## Pixelboy (Mar 6, 2012)

slimebo said:


> its a jungle. ask around if anyone is missing a julatten.



I think you might be right, the julatten looks exactly like it. If anyone claims it is theirs, I will
ask to see the herp records they have of it, as well as the pics etc.


----------



## buffy (Mar 6, 2012)

Contact the EPA/Derm rep in your area and I'm sure they would let U legally keep it or they would advise U what to do Cheers


----------



## -Peter (Mar 6, 2012)

*Do not release this snake*. 
It does not come from the Warwick area. Not close. Its an escaped pet or banana box translaocation from North Queensland.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Mar 6, 2012)

Pixelboy said:


> I think you might be right, the julatten looks exactly like it. If anyone claims it is theirs, I will
> ask to see the herp records they have of it, as well as the pics etc.




He is right. there is no need to think about it... i said it back in post 3, it has been said through out the whole thread...


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 6, 2012)

newtolovingsnake said:


> He is right. there is no need to think about it... i said it back in post 3, it has been said through out the whole thread...



From now on, if I have a herp related question, I'll just PM you rather than starting a new thread. Also, if someone has asked a question that I know the answer to, but you've already answered it, I'll be sure to hit the red X rather than kick start any narkiness.


----------



## timske (Mar 6, 2012)

has a pretty funny head marking hey


----------



## saximus (Mar 6, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> From now on, if I have a herp related question, I'll just PM you rather than starting a new thread. Also, if someone has asked a question that I know the answer to, but you've already answered it, I'll be sure to hit the red X rather than kick start any narkiness.



I don't think she was being narky. Just pointing out that there is no need for the OP to still be unsure. Everyone has said the same thing. It's obviously a Jungle


----------



## Pixelboy (Mar 6, 2012)

-Peter said:


> *Do not release this snake*.
> It does not come from the Warwick area. Not close. Its an escaped pet or banana box translaocation from North Queensland.



Hey Peter, the idea of banana box trans-location from North Qld, is probably spot on, as the snake was found crossing the road less than half a block from a fruit shop, see google earth map, red circle shows the fruit mart, and location of snake



Yes you were the first to say it, now you have the credit for it, cause thats what this is all about, being first and winning and looking like more of an expert than everyone else isn't it. Its kinda worth making sure and asking the question, because it is a life or death question for this snake. 



newtolovingsnake said:


> He is right. there is no need to think about it... i said it back in post 3, it has been said through out the whole thread...


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 6, 2012)

saximus said:


> I don't think she was being narky. Just pointing out that there is no need for the OP to still be unsure. Everyone has said the same thing. It's obviously a Jungle



I'm just messin', it's just annoying that once (certain) people have been on a forum for over 6 months their attitude changes to being a knowitall when they aren't. Knowing something and passing the info on is fine, but a few people know things, present the info in a rude manner and think they are genius'.

Btw OP, that snake is a Jungle.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Mar 6, 2012)

spot on correct.......



-Peter said:


> *Do not release this snake*.
> It does not come from the Warwick area. Not close. Its an escaped pet or banana box translaocation from North Queensland.


----------



## -Peter (Mar 6, 2012)

timske said:


> has a pretty funny head marking hey



Timske, Its a typical jungle head pattern, skull and crossbones.


----------



## Pixelboy (Mar 6, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> I'm just messin', it's just annoying that once (certain) people have been on a forum for over 6 months their attitude changes to being a knowitall when they aren't. Knowing something and passing the info on is fine, but a few people know things, present the info in a rude manner and think they are genius'.
> 
> Btw OP, that snake is a Jungle.



Yeah, great times when someone has the intuition enough to ask the question in the best interests of the snake, then gets treated like a dumbass. I only joined today to ask this question, feel soooo welcome here already. So glad I joined....


----------



## Rattus (Mar 6, 2012)

im sorry you dont feel welcome. im new here too, and still learning a lot. i guess its like every forum, some people are really nice and welcoming, others not so. i hope you dont leave because of how you feel. my experiences so far has been pretty good. thats a pretty snaky you found. I have no insight on what it is or what to do with it. But hope it all works out well for you and your python!


----------



## saximus (Mar 6, 2012)

You need to develop a thick skin around here unfortunately. You will learn in time which kinds of discussion will turn bad and just avoid them (unless you love the fights ). However sometimes it's just unavoidable and you have to move on or let it ruin your experience


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 6, 2012)

saximus said:


> You need to develop a thick skin around here unfortunately. You will learn in time which kinds of discussion will turn bad and just avoid them *(unless you love the fights )*. However sometimes it's just unavoidable and you have to move on or let it ruin your experience



If I could describe your online persona in one sentence, it would probably be fairly drawn out, but I'd definitely include something along those lines, hahaha.


----------



## D3pro (Mar 6, 2012)

-Peter said:


> *Do not release this snake*.
> It does not come from the Warwick area. Not close. Its an escaped pet or banana box translaocation from North Queensland.



I felt scared when I read this lol


----------



## saximus (Mar 6, 2012)

kawasakirider said:


> If I could describe your online persona in one sentence, it would probably be fairly drawn out, but I'd definitely include something along those lines, hahaha.



I dunno if that was meant as a compliment or an insult but I'm gonna take it as a compliment


----------



## kawasakirider (Mar 6, 2012)

It was a compliment bro, haha. I like reading the arguments, too.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 6, 2012)

Welcome to the jungle... and to you too Pixelboy 

-Peter: Your warning put me in mind of *DON'T PANIC 

*


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope none of that was directed at me??? I generally go on via tapatalk so some threads come through weird.
I did face palm for "benjaffa" who suggested keeping the snake, since it was already taken out of the wild! I believed that deserved a face palm as its telling everyone its wrong to do so, but since you did it's ok and best to keep. (yep cos we need more people to steal from the wild) he even stated congrats on the new addition!!!!!!
My post was never intended towards the OP pixelboy, who has asked a genuine question, and seems to be answered accordingly 

To the OP, I apologize for hijacking your thread, but now when people edit/delete their posts, does this now show as a blank on peoples posts who quoted that quote? Wow say that three times fast.


----------



## miss_mosher (Mar 7, 2012)

Wow that is one good-looking snake!  good luck with finding its home!


----------



## -Peter (Mar 7, 2012)

D3pro said:


> I felt scared when I read this lol



I was worried it would be taken as advice and not an instruction.
I'll be having a quiet chat with Pixelboy next.


----------



## Pixelboy (Mar 7, 2012)

This snake is not, and has never been a pet IMO. After you pick it up on a snake stick, from there it will not let you even touch it. You put a finger on it lightly to grab it, and it swings around violently to bite every time. I already knew not to release it if it wasn't from here, thats the whole point of why I asked the question of what it was exactly. I don't believe it was stolen from the wild either. I work in the transport industry and have had to rescue numerous venomous snakes that have arrived where I work that have hitched a ride aboard a pallet of stock from another location. I think it came here from north QLD hidden in a pallet of fruit that arrived at Percy's fruit market less than a block away from where it was spotted by a friend, who then called me knowing I have had snakes since 95 to come rescue it. Thanks to all for the identification, I will not be releasing it into the wild. I will now contact the nearest authority to find out what they would have me do with it.


----------



## thomasssss (Mar 7, 2012)

Pixelboy said:


> This snake is not, and has never been a pet IMO. After you pick it up on a snake stick, from there it will not let you even touch it. You put a finger on it lightly to grab it, and it swings around violently to bite every time.


sounds like a typical jungle even if its captive breed it will still bite doesnt mean its wild my mates jungle is a psycho and its captive bred


----------



## -Peter (Mar 7, 2012)

Common misconception Pixelboy. Most jungles(not all of them for the pedants)are snappy. Even those born and bred in captivity. Inverse to that, here in Sydney I am always being told by people that they have found an escaped pet diamond as its so docile. Diamonds by nature tend to be very mellow.


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 7, 2012)

-Peter said:


> Common misconception Pixelboy. Most jungles(not all of them for the pedants)are snappy. Even those born and bred in captivity. Inverse to that, here in Sydney I am always being told by people that they have found an escaped pet diamond as its so docile. Diamonds by nature tend to be very mellow.



I agree, and Pixelboy what Peter said about not releasing it is vital, a snake like that could not only be harbouring pathogens from its captive environment but if it bred with local mcdowellis would also throw a spanner in the proverbial works, the local gene pool.
Personally I highly doubt this snake is a wild specimen, even though I've worked with wild snakes taken on by a reptile park after travelling long distance. A lot of wild jungles are quite stunning but the likelihood of the one that travelled to your area having such desirable markings (contrast, perfect head pattern) isn't very high. I'm saying escaped pet.


----------



## Pixelboy (Mar 7, 2012)

CamdeJong said:


> I agree, and Pixelboy what Peter said about not releasing it is vital, a snake like that could not only be harbouring pathogens from its captive environment but if it bred with local mcdowellis would also throw a spanner in the proverbial works, the local gene pool.
> Personally I highly doubt this snake is a wild specimen, even though I've worked with wild snakes taken on by a reptile park after travelling long distance. A lot of wild jungles are quite stunning but the likelihood of the one that travelled to your area having such desirable markings (contrast, perfect head pattern) isn't very high. I'm saying escaped pet.



Some good points, although at no stage was I about to just go and release it into the wild!! The whole point of this tread is to determine what species and distribution it has so I can make an informed judgement about what to do with it. I was on the phone to my local DERM just before, who have now been sent the pics to make a judgment about what to do with it themselves. Its out of my hands.


----------



## CamdeJong (Mar 10, 2012)

Pixelboy said:


> Some good points, although at no stage was I about to just go and release it into the wild!! The whole point of this tread is to determine what species and distribution it has so I can make an informed judgement about what to do with it. I was on the phone to my local DERM just before, who have now been sent the pics to make a judgment about what to do with it themselves. Its out of my hands.



I didn't think you were going to but seemed pertinent that I threw that in there in case you were considering that, just supporting what had already been said. Well done and what an interesting catch!


----------



## montay (Mar 12, 2012)

Peter raises a good point - many pythons from north qld 'hitch a ride'.


----------



## Darlyn (Mar 12, 2012)

Nice catch Pixelboy, lovely looking python.


----------



## lealoo (Apr 20, 2012)

*can anyone help please*

hi im new to this site , i got a new carpet python a week ago she is 7months old, i was told it was a coastal carpet python but after looking on the web, she does not look like the ones i have seen , can anyone help me Identify what she is please , thank you


----------



## Darlyn (Apr 20, 2012)

lealoo said:


> hi im new to this site , i got a new carpet python a week ago she is 7months old, i was told it was a coastal carpet python but after looking on the web, she does not look like the ones i have seen , can anyone help me Identify what she is please , thank you



Start a new thread and ask, you will probs get more answers. Click on the relevant forum title and start a new thread. Welcome by the way.


----------

